# International Pro Vs. U.S. High School Phenom



## Bigjad66 (Aug 29, 2002)

I think that this would be a very interesting debate for the board. Which do you all think leads to more successful pros? On the international side we have success stories such as Yao Ming, Dirk Nowitzki, Pao Gasol, and others. There is an advantage for them because they are allowed to play on the pro level so early that may lead to them developing faster. On the U.S. high school side we have players such as Kevin Garnet, Kobe Bryant, and Tracy McGrady. They play and excell against lesser high school competition which may lead to inflated stats. With quick analysis it seems that the elite international players seem to develop a lot faster than the elite U.S. high school players. So in the end who would you choose? I would have to go with the international players because they seem to have very well rounded games and tend to develop a lot faster. I think that this debate will come up once again around draft time when the debate over LeBron James and Darko Milicic (sp?) surfaces. I have seen james play now and I was very impressed but I have also read the espn article on Darko and I must say that I was very impressed with him as well. And it also seems that he plays against a very tough competition and also excells there. I apoligize for this post not being very readable but Im taking a study break and I just had to get this out before I forget. So in the end what do you choose, the international pro or the US High School kid?
_________________
Bigjad66


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

The international players are in a much difficult competition than College. You can't compare their level with HS. I think some american kids should play overseas to develop fast and enter in the League more prepared.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Overseas without a problem !!!!

I wonder the interest of such a game ???. The Rest of the World Team currently did beat the high Scool stars in a nike made tournament.

Most of the young Euro players are currently playing in pro teams anf their competition are far above the HS competition: meeting pro teams every week at a national level is more difficult than playaing versus high school.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

If LeBron James heads to Italy, he will be playing basketball with many players with NBA and CBA experiences. I don't think you can compare it to with HS basketball.


----------

